
China’s armed drones appear built from stolen data from US cyber intrusions - jonbaer
http://atimes.com/2015/12/chinas-armed-drones-appear-built-from-stolen-data-from-us-cyber-intrusions/
======
moridin007
same thing happened to me last night in civ5..

